# To those who only lose weight after weaning...



## livinlovinlaughin

My question is for those women who can not lose weight while nursing. I hear that many of you the weight "just falls off" after weaning. Was this true for all of you? Did you change your diet after weaning when the weight started dropping? How long did it take? How much did you lose? How long did you breastfeed?

I am not talking about those women who lose weight and then can't lose the rest while nursing.

I am looking for answers from woman like me. No matter what I do from week to week, I am still the weight I was before I gave birth. I have fluctuated down and back up 5-10lbs. My body seems to defy science. Calories in calories out is not working for me. Help! It has been 2 years of me fighting hard to get this weight off and NOTHING! I am very depressed because of it and have considered weaning DS but that just upsets me more. I want to know if there is light at the end of the tunnel. I worked out and ate great before during and after pregnancy. All the things you hear have not been true for me. I ate good whole foods during pregnancy and they say it is easier to get that kind of weight off. They say if you workout you will spring right back. They say breastfeeding makes you drop weight. Ha! Not me. I am so sad!









Any insight would be so helpful. Thanks all!


----------



## KJoslyn78

i could not lose weight while nursing, and i'm overweight to begin with. I too eat reasonably well while pregnant, was exclusively BFing for the first 5 months or so, etc... all the right things that should have meant that weight would have melted off, but nope!

I do have hypothyrodism though, and i wonder if this might have played some role in not losing weight while nursing... but in theory, i was taking in less calories then i was burning, so i nver uderstood why the scale didn't budge.

Sorry i am not more helpful - but you are not alone!


----------



## Avani

I lose around 10lbs after weaning. I've weaned 5 kids so far and am currently nursing. While nursing my breasts are bigger and do hold milk. After weaning your body clears out the milk and releases some fat stores it's been holding on to in order to help you maintain your milk supply.My breasts get way smaller after weaning. Hope that helps.


----------



## physmom

I thought that I was one of those people. However, I have been really looking at my diet lately and whenever I tweak it I DO lose. First I cut out sugar and between that and running almost daily I lost 15 lbs. I am now working on cutting back on bread because I've noticed that it's quickly become my sugar replacement. I've only cut that out for 2 days now but considering how hard it has been I think I'll see the scale budging again soon.

I also have to work out A LOT. I'm not someone who can just walk 30 minutes and expect to see weight loss. I need to run 5 miles or always increase my weights for exercise videos etc. I really have to push myself to see results. It sucks because I know others just shrink immediately nursing or even incorporating light exercise but I'm definitely not that time of person. On the other hand, I'm working on establishing good habits for the future and on being a good example for DD.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *physmom* 
I thought that I was one of those people. However, I have been really looking at my diet lately and whenever I tweak it I DO lose. First I cut out sugar and between that and running almost daily I lost 15 lbs. I am now working on cutting back on bread because I've noticed that it's quickly become my sugar replacement. I've only cut that out for 2 days now but considering how hard it has been I think I'll see the scale budging again soon.

I also have to work out A LOT. I'm not someone who can just walk 30 minutes and expect to see weight loss. I need to run 5 miles or always increase my weights for exercise videos etc. I really have to push myself to see results. It sucks because I know others just shrink immediately nursing or even incorporating light exercise but I'm definitely not that time of person. On the other hand, I'm working on establishing good habits for the future and on being a good example for DD.









I have been trying to figure out how to drop this weight for 2 years. I am glad you figured out the key to your success. I am praying to find mine.

I love workout videos with weights...which ones do you like?


----------



## annaekv

*did you loose after you weaned?*



livinlovinlaughin said:


> My question is for those women who can not lose weight while nursing. I hear that many of you the weight "just falls off" after weaning. Was this true for all of you? Did you change your diet after weaning when the weight started dropping? How long did it take? How much did you lose? How long did you breastfeed?
> 
> I am not talking about those women who lose weight and then can't lose the rest while nursing.
> 
> I am looking for answers from woman like me. No matter what I do from week to week, I am still the weight I was before I gave birth. I have fluctuated down and back up 5-10lbs. My body seems to defy science. Calories in calories out is not working for me. Help! It has been 2 years of me fighting hard to get this weight off and NOTHING! I am very depressed because of it and have considered weaning DS but that just upsets me more. I want to know if there is light at the end of the tunnel. I worked out and ate great before during and after pregnancy. All the things you hear have not been true for me. I ate good whole foods during pregnancy and they say it is easier to get that kind of weight off. They say if you workout you will spring right back. They say breastfeeding makes you drop weight. Ha! Not me. I am so sad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any insight would be so helpful. Thanks all!


Hi, I am in the same boat as you.. exactly. I know its 4 years later now so I am wondering, did you lose after you weaned? MY son is 19 months and Im hoping like you did that there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Thanks


----------

